# Brindle horse???



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes and I've always wanted one : )


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Gah!!! I want one!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

They are very beautiful and unique horses. I found an interesting site while searching it but I don't know if the stally is actually proven or if they are just saying that. They have some very interesting colored brindles though. I want the sorrel one. 

Sharp Pillows: Brindle Horse Index Page

And of course, I have always thought that Dunbar's Gold was gorgeous.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

DBG is very pretty - but kinda funky built I thought. He'd probably cross well on the right mare.


----------



## Bubbles101 (Aug 15, 2009)

I love brindle! on dogs too...its so neat


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Cool. I just read it in a book and wondered if it existed.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

If look thru the forum a little there's a person on here that has one!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Who????


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That Dunbars Gold is gorgeous! Nothing funky about his build. He is built perfect!!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Yep. I first heard of the color when I read Riding Lessons by Sarah Gruen, and the main character had a brindle Hanoverian show jumper. Here's an article on chimerism, which I think causes the brindle pattern.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-articles/chimera-one-million-part-2-a-61376/

And here's someone with a brindle on HF:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/got-my-brindle-colt-today-pics-65750/page13/#post824643


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/got-my-brindle-colt-today-pics-65750/


----------

